# Another week off and



## dither (Nov 3, 2017)

another " nothing non-eventful " time anticipated. Why? Because I can't be bothered.
I have these weeks off. I plan. I hope. And then I do nothing. So this one is going to pass with me just slobbing it. dither-heaven.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 3, 2017)

Dither thanks for the reminder, without your gloom, I might take for granted how lucky I am. 

My life is hectic, I kind of plan it that way, as soon as things slow down I look for something to do.  I have yet to ever...and I do mean ever, utter the phrase, "I am bored." 

I have more things to do, people to see than I do have time.  That does makes me lucky, it also is a sign that people and things mean a lot to me.  I have people I care about, people I think about, that just need a phone call or a letter.  I have things to do that need doing, things that are important and things I daydream about doing some day, when I find the time. 

I fortunate I am that I have more friends and people that I care about.  I fortunate am I to have so many things I am passionate about, that I don't have time to enjoy them. 


Thanks again!


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 3, 2017)

no dancing?


----------



## PiP (Nov 3, 2017)

dither said:


> another " nothing non-eventful " time anticipated. Why? Because I can't be bothered.



Dither, I really had to tether my goat. You see, my goat gets very angry when she read the words: I can't be bothered. 

- It's lucky for the Portuguese people that the firemen, who are mainly volunteers here, could be 'bothered' to answer the call for help to save certain areas of Portugal being razed to the ground during the recent wild fires. Men and women who gave their lives to help others.

- It's lucky for more than 80 children who the FBI rescued from a human trafficking ring that the police could be bothered to help them...

Then there are the army of volunteers who who: visit the elderly in their own homes, help the homeless, organise soup kitchens, cloth banks run charity events etc. to help others. My God, it's so lucky they can be bothered. 

It is also lucky the army of volunteer staff we have at WF who work tirelessly behind the scenes can be bothered to sign on to help others. (thank you)

I am not going to suggest you volunteer to help others who are less fortunate and stop focusing on yourself because I know you won't. 

If not being 'bovvered' is Dither-Heaven, then I feel truly sorry for you, my friend.


----------



## dither (Nov 4, 2017)

PW,
I don't envy you but hey! Different strokes for different folks eh?

PiP,
if I was ever faced with such suggestions that you mentioned then of course it would be a different matter. Imagine, I might even be accepted. Among the lower echelons of course. Nothing too grand you understand.

xXx,

even if I new how to dance it would be too much for these old pins of mine. Not to mention my pride.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 4, 2017)

dither said:


> another " nothing non-eventful " time anticipated. Why? Because I can't be bothered.
> I have these weeks off. I plan. I hope. And then I do nothing. So this one is going to pass with me just slobbing it. dither-heaven.



Get out there and buy that flipping camera


----------



## dither (Nov 4, 2017)

Guys,
I'm old.
And maybe, B.A.R., I'm one of life's tourists and should get that camera.
Don't say " yeah we all are " cos no not all of us are.
Some people, like PiP and PW, are willing to take part, roll their sleeves up, get their hands dirty once in a while, and take the insults.
I turned my back, as far as anyone can in such a crowded world, on society a long time ago. I can't take the knocks you see. I'm sorry but there it is.
All it takes is just one insult from that one in a thousand, that one dirt-bag, and I walk away.
I just gave up I suppose. A long long time ago.
Please don't be so swift to judge.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 4, 2017)

sometimes dancing
is neither
prancing
nor
romancing

sometimes
it's but
a tip of the head
snap of fingers
waving of arm

no harm
in
solitary
celebration:
eye-sparkle
recalibration
_*watchin' the clothes go 'round*
*watchin' the clothes go 'round*_


----------



## Winston (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing wrong with just "slobbing it", my man.  But everything in moderation, right?
I've bothered you before to get out and enjoy life.  I respect you and will refrain now.  
Still, in my experience, you enjoy the "slobbing" more after a bit of activity.  
Regardless, don't let anyone make you feel guilty.  Just don't stop feeling.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey dither, I don't think any one is judging. What I see is some of us in our seventies and beyond thinking "old" is simply a state of mind. The only thing that bothers me about getting on in years, is better understanding how many dumb mistakes I've made in getting there. So, actually to me, getting "old" is better viewed as gaining perspective, and being better able to concentrate on the real beauty and adventure of physical life. 

Don't know if I'm making sense, being a bit drugged up at present, but we're subjective beings, and when emotions are no longer a part of physical life there's not much left. Even being angry is good, as I'm reminded by the drugged part. Mine presently being directed at the quasi-legal American drug cartel, parasites that our pharmaceutical, distribution layers, corporate medicine, and corrupt politicians are. 

I have no idea as to the factualness of the thought, but could it be we're building a wall on the border with Mexico because their drug cartels are competition :rofl:


----------



## sas (Nov 4, 2017)

dither, 

I think it a "tell" that you did not use a capital "D" on "dither". 

When you wrote, "Please don't be so swift to judge.", it is you who are a harsh & constant judge of yourself. It is almost recreational.


----------



## VonBradstein (Nov 4, 2017)

dither said:


> Guys,
> I'm old.
> And maybe, B.A.R., I'm one of life's tourists and should get that camera.
> Don't say " yeah we all are " cos no not all of us are.
> ...



You sound like you may have some form of depression. I understand the feelings, honestly, and I also understand that other people belittling them is counterproductive.

The best thing I can say is that they are just feelings and ultimately your life is yours to waste. But why bother wasting it?


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 4, 2017)

VonBradstein said:


> You sound like you may have some form of depression. I understand the feelings, honestly, and I also understand that other people belittling them is counterproductive.
> 
> The best thing I can say is that they are just feelings and ultimately your life is yours to waste. But why bother wasting it?



It’s called _The Dither Syndrome_.


----------



## dither (Nov 5, 2017)

LeeC said:


> Hey dither, I don't think any one is judging. What I see is some of us in our seventies and beyond thinking "old" is simply a state of mind. The only thing that bothers me about getting on in years, is better understanding how many dumb mistakes I've made in getting there. So, actually to me, getting "old" is better viewed as gaining perspective, and being better able to concentrate on the real beauty and adventure of physical life.
> 
> Don't know if I'm making sense, being a bit drugged up at present, but we're subjective beings, and when emotions are no longer a part of physical life there's not much left. Even being angry is good, as I'm reminded by the drugged part. Mine presently being directed at the quasi-legal American drug cartel, parasites that our pharmaceutical, distribution layers, corporate medicine, and corrupt politicians are.
> 
> I have no idea as to the factualness of the thought, but could it be we're building a wall on the border with Mexico because their drug cartels are competition :rofl:



An interesting perspective there LeeC.
I can't comment on the  the whys and the wherefors of the planned wall but as for ageing;

Yes I've done and said some dumb things in my life. Mistakes DO haunt me, some memories are painful but but what's a person to do? , life goes on eh?
I  get angry about stuff especially things that happen in society, people on people, and I seem to have got so opinionated.


----------



## dither (Nov 5, 2017)

VonBradstein said:


> You sound like you may have some form of depression. I understand the feelings, honestly, and I also understand that other people belittling them is counterproductive.
> 
> The best thing I can say is that they are just feelings and ultimately your life is yours to waste. But why bother wasting it?



Bother?
Bradstein, it's no bother at all.
Just sit back and let it all go down the toilet. It's an easy ride.The trick is not to think too much about what can't be influenced.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2017)

(I remember when he was just a babe here an' could barely put out a word. Mmm)


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 5, 2017)

dither said:


> PW,
> I don't envy you but hey! Different strokes for different folks eh?
> .



Buddy your not even stroken!!! 

My perspective.  No one trying to kill ya today. No body is trying to figure out how to steal your stuff.  No one next to you got killed. No one next to you is dying.  You're not sick and worse of all you did not get pushed off the boat of life...you fucken jumped off.  You didn't call out and ask for help, you announced to all that would listen... I am drowning, I cannot swim and I have no intention of even trying to make it back in the boat.   


To me on the side rail... me ready to jump in save your sorry ass, willing to do more than just throw you a life ring...only to say you don't need it.  Why the Post. 

There are members here who do need help, who are drowning in life and they need someone to throw them the life ring. They need that pm they need to know that people care and that they are not alone and maybe it's not that bad. There is hope. There is a way out. 


How pathetic is your post?


----------



## dither (Nov 5, 2017)

Plasticweld said:


> Buddy your not even stroken!!!
> 
> My perspective.  No one trying to kill ya today. No body is trying to figure out how to steal your stuff.  No one next to you got killed. No one next to you is dying.  You're not sick and worse of all you did not get pushed off the boat of life...you fucken jumped off.  You didn't call out and ask for help, you announced to all that would listen... I am drowning, I cannot swim and I have no intention of even trying to make it back in the boat.
> 
> ...



That's interesting. I'm sure that your view of things is/would be, by consensus, shared by the majority. Food for thought PW.


----------



## sas (Nov 5, 2017)

I think similarly to Plasticweld. In my earlier years I would have said the same thing. It is difficult for me not to let lose now. But, now I know Popeye was right to say, "I yam what I yam." But that implies there's no professional help available. I say it is not sought. So I no longer push heads under the water, hoping they'll try to swim. But, I no longer waste my time trying to save them from themselves, unless they are family. Some choose to keep "miserable" as their personality. They wait for new people, who aren't yet weary of it, to pay more attention to them. We are all enablers when we do it.


----------



## dither (Nov 5, 2017)

sas said:


> Some choose to keep "miserable" as their personality. They wait for new people, who aren't yet weary of it, to pay more attention to them. We are all enablers when we do it.



You're right sas. Once again you've hit the nail squarely on the head. Believe it or not I DO try to curb these threads. They are best ignored.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2017)

The problem with some is they think they must help. Let me just tell you: No you mustn't. You seem to be getting your panties all in a bunch over something that is completely out of your control. There are some things that are what they are. There is nothing you can do. You may make suggestions from afar but at some point those suggestions just seem to emphasize your powerlessness which comes across as you being cross, irritated. How dare you? I see that often here: unnecessary displays of irritation. Get some zen. That is zen with a lowercase 'z' to emphasize the humility. Start by taking a deep breath and looking at the thing from the outside. Why? Because you are outside. This situation is not you. It is someone else. Your ego is getting put on display. Lose it. Now. Ready? Okay... breath in...


----------



## SueC (Nov 5, 2017)

Dither, sorry to read your post. I think maybe you haven't really given up; you come here, you share. And you tolerate our "get up and get out" ideas very well. I'm old too, and I think sometimes it takes another oldie to understand how defeated one can feel. My wish for you is that an inspiration comes your way soon, an inspiration to do something to help someone else. When I am feeling bad, I am practically immobile. I feel I have no value, no worth, so why bother? But if I can help someone - even in a small way - it makes me feel so much better. Yesterday I was at a craft sale - I was a vendor - and I gave a little girl I saw walking in front of me a pair of mittens. It was a cold day and the smile on her face made me happy. Try that, Dither, try doing something small for someone else. And be sure to come back here


----------



## dither (Nov 6, 2017)

SueC,
Small kindnesses are not beyond me. I've let complete strangers use my mobile phone more than once. I'm not a complete grouch but there are so many people out there who really don't need help, sucking the good out of people, I'm almost bereft of trust.

I don't like being conned SueC. The older I get the more resentful and less trusting I become. And that IS life.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 6, 2017)

Only a piece of a shit for a human would walk by a man laying down on the sidewalk and not offer a hand up.  The only thing worse would be a guy telling everyone it's ok, don't get involved. 

Think about what you are advocating and about the poor president you would setting.  Think of the poor soul who is down and needs the hand up, only to have people walk by and then ignore them.  Even dither does not do that, he will loan his phone to a stranger.  He does not walk by and have a Zen moment. Ego has nothing to do with helping someone out....cause it's just the right thing to do for everyone.  That is called morals!



Kevin said:


> The problem with some is they think they must help. Let me just tell you: No you mustn't. You seem to be getting your panties all in a bunch over something that is completely out of your control. There are some things that are what they are. There is nothing you can do. You may make suggestions from afar but at some point those suggestions just seem to emphasize your powerlessness which comes across as you being cross, irritated. How dare you? I see that often here: unnecessary displays of irritation. Get some zen. That is zen with a lowercase 'z' to emphasize the humility. Start by taking a deep breath and looking at the thing from the outside. Why? Because you are outside. This situation is not you. It is someone else. Your ego is getting put on display. Lose it. Now. Ready? Okay... breath in...


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 6, 2017)

This is the main problem with fundamentalist thinkers in my experience, wanting to tell people how to live their lives (and meanwhile ignoring some of their own shortcomings). I suppose it gives them a sense of grandeur and self-importance. I think we all do it to some degree when we sense that good can be done, but sometimes we just end up looking like assholes. 

-paraphrasing Matthew 7:1-5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2017)

And what if you offer the hand and the man answers back to you that he chooses the sidewalk for a bed, thank you. He knows it is hard and dirty, but thank you. Then what? There are no sociopaths here, my friend, no saints either.

edit- , you misunderstand. I don't say don't offer, but don't fucking berate when they don't accept it. Three on one and I'm gonna jump in, sorry. Three in a row...


----------



## dither (Nov 6, 2017)

Kevin said:


> And what if you offer the hand and the man answers back to you that he chooses the sidewalk for a bed, thank you. He knows it is hard and dirty, but thank you. Then what? There are no sociopaths here, my friend, no saints either.



Or worse,
 you get a blade pushed into your ribs and you're the one left lying on the sidewalk minus your wallet.

There's just too much bad stuff out there and yes it's a shame but there it is.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 6, 2017)

Kevin said:


> And what if you offer the hand and the man answers back to you that he chooses the sidewalk for a bed, thank you. He knows it is hard and dirty, but thank you. Then what? There are no sociopaths here, my friend, no saints either.



I'd assume he was making a Radiohead video.


----------



## dither (Nov 6, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> I'd assume he was making a Radiohead video.



Lol!
Nice one bd.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 6, 2017)

Actually, I can see many of the points being made here. The natural model basis for physical life is life fueled by life. The individual is sacrificed for the overall good of more productive (more niches filled) ecosystems, and we're only a variation on life forms. Having grown too big for our pants, we prey on each other to the extent of individual drives, which is in keeping with the natural model. 

The saying, 'love all, trust a few, do wrong to none,' is both a warning and moral admonition. My more naturalistic version being, living in respectful coexistence with all life forms. 

Maybe the problem is overly dwelling on the the darker aspects, something I'm guilty of at times. If life were like our imagined heaven though, it would get boring to me, so I exercise both happiness and anger. Keeps the mind balanced


----------



## ppsage (Nov 6, 2017)

Be aware that there's a sort of self-selection here that keeps your fellows who also can't be bothered from chiming in much.


----------



## dither (Nov 10, 2017)

ppsage said:


> Be aware that there's a sort of self-selection here that keeps your fellows who also can't be bothered from chiming in much.



Yeah, _I _ know.



I love the quote at the top of the screen by the way. Nice one smith.


----------

